
Ask HN: How are you prepping for remote schooling? - topherjaynes
We&#x27;re fortunate our school distract has made a decision (fully remote to start) on what the beginning of the school year is going to look like so we can start prepping.<p>We&#x27;re now trying to figure out how between my wife and I how can add&#x2F;supplement the zoom teaching.<p>Any good resources around tech&#x2F;art&#x2F;PE. The thought is when can we jump in with some sort of &quot;in person&quot; 30 min block. Our kids are younger, but curious what everyone else is thinking for the new school year to be apart of(even if working)
======
remotelyyours
Hey, there's an interesting tool to help you interact with your kids outside
zoom. It's called vlokit ([https://vlokit.com](https://vlokit.com)). It's
video chat for your classroom. You can share lessons, homework, questions on
it. It can be video audio or screenshare. Your kids reply back within the same
thread.

You don't need to get your class to come online at the same time. You can
interact asynchronously. Your kids can take their own time to learn.

It's easy for them to ask questions as well, without the pressure of doing it
in a limited time frame.

Just so you know, I am one of the people working on it.

